# Costs of Dogs on Site



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Was just looking to book a site in Devon for a week in june,they want £29.75 for one dog (7 nights)needless to say they wont be getting my booking


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The same dog would be £35 a week in High season at Sandy Balls CC Club Site.


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

We went away last weekend

We took our dog and it cost us just £1 per night extra

For this princely sum we got to take it on a couple of walks - pick up 3 piles of poo and feed her from our own provisions and water

At £1 per night I think they should have at least walked her for me


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

The trouble is not all owners clean up after theirs so the site owners have to.

Martin


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I wouldn't buy one even at that price :roll: :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It's like some sites charging extra for a MH awning. I have argued that my MH plus roll out awning takes up the same space as a caravan plus tow car yet I was being asked to pay extra for the same amount of space (AND it was in a field not a designated pitch) to be told, and I kid you not 

"If you don't like it, there's the gate, you are free to leave)  

Sadly it was out of season and there was no local alternative.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

alecturn1 said:


> Was just looking to book a site in Devon for a week in june,they want £29.75 for one dog (7 nights)needless to say they wont be getting my booking


We've recently had 5 pages on this topic and here we go again.
Where's my book?


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> It's like some sites charging extra for a MH awning. I have argued that my MH plus roll out awning takes up the same space as a caravan plus tow car yet I was being asked to pay extra for the same amount of space (AND it was in a field not a designated pitch) to be told, and I kid you not
> 
> "If you don't like it, there's the gate, you are free to leave)
> 
> Sadly it was out of season and there was no local alternative.


An awning is an awning, in a sites view anyway. Some might argue that a MH roll out awning is not the same and then they go and put a non breathable carpet out underneath and kill the grass off.

You pays your money and takes your choice, if them's the site rules you dont have to stay as was pointed out so diplomatically to you :lol:

Martin


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> "If you don't like it, there's the gate, you are free to leave)
> 
> Sadly it was out of season and there was no local alternative.


Well done that site owner, I sometimes wish I could say that to some of our clients. :lol:

Ian


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

autostratus said:


> We've recently had 5 pages on this topic and here we go again.
> Where's my book?


Ah, but that was last year!

This is 2014 and we have lots of regulars yet to return - gas/A frame/second battery/site charges/best route south etc etc.

Do you have your own library? :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> autostratus said:
> 
> 
> > We've recently had 5 pages on this topic and here we go again.
> ...


Only just!
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1653786.html#1653786
Not wanting to be pedantic :wink: but
29 Dec 2013 for last post.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

747 said:


> The same dog would be £35 a week in High season at Sandy Balls CC Club Site.


Sorry but Sandy Balls is not a CC site, it is privately run.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nethernut said:


> 747 said:
> 
> 
> > The same dog would be £35 a week in High season at Sandy Balls CC Club Site.
> ...


Thanks for that.

You can tell I don't use Sites and therefore have limited direct knowledge of them.


----------

